
What's the association of complementary medicine with cancer treatment survival? - DanBC
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamaoncology/article-abstract/2687972
======
DanBC
The actual title is far too long for HN's character limit: Complementary
Medicine, Refusal of Conventional Cancer Therapy, and Survival Among Patients
With Curable Cancers

I did my best with the first para: What patient characteristics are associated
with use of complementary medicine for cancer and what is the association of
complementary medicine with treatment adherence and survival?

But there are probably better titles. Sorry.

